# Tatu live mit super Figürchen 10x



## Dreamcatcher (4 Juli 2008)




----------



## Katzun (4 Juli 2008)

ich mag ja die lena:drip:

:thx: julia


----------



## Karrel (10 Nov. 2008)

Hammer-Figur! danke!


----------



## tobacco (10 Nov. 2008)

Man war ich früher scharf auf die beiden ! Süsse bilder


----------



## Stormi (6 Dez. 2009)

*AW: Tatu live mit super Figürchen 19x*

Super lecker danke


----------



## wilma_rose (11 Feb. 2010)

*AW: Tatu live mit super Figürchen 19x*

Tolle Bilder.


----------



## tollpatsch (23 Feb. 2010)

*AW: Tatu live mit super Figürchen 19x*

Wat´n geil!


----------



## Mike150486 (8 Juni 2010)

*AW: Tatu live mit super Figürchen 19x*



Katzun schrieb:


> ich mag ja die lena:drip:
> 
> :thx: julia



Ich auch 
Danke


----------



## Punisher (11 Juni 2010)

*AW: Tatu live mit super Figürchen 19x*

tolle Körper


----------



## Marku08 (13 Juli 2010)

*AW: Tatu live mit super Figürchen 19x*

Danke!


----------



## tommie3 (13 Juli 2010)

*AW: Tatu live mit super Figürchen 19x*

Gut in Form die zwei!
Danke!


----------



## helmutk (14 Feb. 2011)

*AW: Tatu live mit super Figürchen 19x*

eieiei, sehr nett, besten dank.


----------



## Michel-Ismael (14 Feb. 2011)

*AW: Tatu live mit super Figürchen 19x*

Gibt's die noch ? Machen die noch Musik ??
Danke für die Bilder !


----------



## Dr. Alban (10 Sep. 2011)

*AW: Tatu live mit super Figürchen 19x*



Michel-Ismael schrieb:


> Gibt's die noch ? Machen die noch Musik ??
> Danke für die !



Also die Formation des Pop-Duos *t.A.T.u.* gibt es nicht mehr

Schon seit 2009 arbeiteten die beiden Sängerinnen an ihren Soloprojekten worauf 2011 eine über die Band-Homepage t.A.T.u.'s veröffentlichte Pressemitteilung folgte in der es hieß dass das Doppelalbum "Waste Management Remixes" die letzte Veröffentlichung des Duos sein wird da sich Wolkowa und Katina intensiver ihrer Soloprojekten widmen wollen 


Ob die Soloprojekte der beiden so derartig Früchte getragen haben kann ich dir nicht auf die schnelle beantworten  ...aber mir ist durchaus ein Song von Lena bekannt der da heißt "Never Forget" 

: Lena Katina Never Forget RAWsession Original - YouTube


----------



## kave (11 Sep. 2011)

*AW: Tatu live mit super Figürchen 19x*

danke für denn super post!


----------



## elxbarto4 (4 Feb. 2018)

wow. toller erinnerungen


----------

